# 96' adams horse trailer--opinions



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

is this a good buy if its as described. he said he'd come down to $3 grand even. its about an hour drive for me to go see.

1996 Adams Horse Trailer


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmmm, the pics in the ad are 5 years old and it doesn't have top flaps on the back. 
Soundness wise... you are probably far more knowledgable on that than I, but in my area a trailer like that (if still in as good of condition as the pics from 5 years ago) would be worth about $2500.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

i asked about the age of pics. he said its still the same condition. (of course) the paint is an enamel, and it fades but waxing brings it back. im not in the know about that........


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Dead Rabbit said:


> i asked about the age of pics. he said its still the same condition. (of course) the paint is an enamel, and it fades but waxing brings it back. im not in the know about that........


Waxing, huh....? *looks dubious*
I dunno about that, but I can tell you that pretty is not what makes a trailer good to haul or safe to use.
My stock trailer is a rust bucket, the kind that you need a tetanus shot just to go near it, but it hauls great! At the end of the day I know my trailer can "get 'er done" and that's what counts.

Not sure if you have thought about this in your trailer shopping, but think about what else might you use the trailer for and if it meets those needs as well.
If you have a horse trailer, you will probably end up hauling hay, fencing, supplies, or other farm stuff with it too.


----------



## montcowboy (Nov 11, 2012)

no tack compartment? no manger? plus. for around here that would be a very expensive trailer. might be worth a trip to montana and buy one. can easily find a better one then that for five hundred or less.. good luck. remember the axels hubs shackles are the most important.make sure there in great shape.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

this is a $500 trailer around here.

Older Horse Trailer

heres the next step up than the one i was asking about

TRAILET ALUMINUM 7,3 TALL HORSE TRAILER

but i was also toying with the idea of something simpler, not as "specialized" but a little more on the multi-use side of things

12' HORSE TRAILER


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I would say it's over priced. You could find a much nicer trailer around here for around $2500. I don't like that it doesn't have a tack area and manager. It almost looks as if there should be a tack area in the front, but the door has been removed.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

heres another $3000 trailer.about 30 min ride from here........... seeing this made me question if the '96 was a great deal or not.

http://roanoke.craigslist.org/grd/3364492472.html


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

At first I was gonna give benifit of doubt that poster just didnt set the calander on his camera, but actually posting 5 yo pics ?
My thoughts. I wouldnt pay $3200 for that trailer even if it was as pictured. Notice they carefully cropped the ramp hinge ? Thats usually the first area to disintegrate on steel trailers. There is no tack area and $3200 isnt far from what you can buy a new or nearly new steel trailer like that for. But for a 16 yo ? Now personally I wouldnt buy steel at all , But thats gonna be a $1200 trailer at most. Assuming it is safe. Check the floor, frame, and ramp hinge closely. But even then most I would give would be 12-15 hundred.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you can see the rust on the 78, that 96 adams is a horrible deal. If the no manger/tack area doesnt matter jump on that $4500 aluminum. 10 years from now you'll still have a decent trailer if you rinse it out weekly.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a 1994 Adam for which I paid $1,000, and I also live in south central Virginia. Mine has a manger and tack storage areas. I don't think that one is such a good deal for that price.

I do like the aluminum Trail-Et, but they don't give a year of manufacture. That last one is also an Adam, but a stock edition. Those things _new_ cost about $3,500.


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

I sold a 93 Trailet w/ a tack room two years ago for $2300.00. That's an aluminum skin trailer with a steel frame. I don't think I'd buy this one because it doesn't have a tack room, but If I did... $1500.00.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks for all the input. its definitly food for thought. i was about to go drop $3G tomorrow on this joint. 

my beef is. i will pull this trailer maybe 5 to 15 mins down the road once a wk, perhaps couple times. i detest the idea of spending more than this for something that sits there, not being used, but a few minutes at a time. and i havent seen anything relatively close to condition for even close to the price.

i guess i'll wait, and keep borrowing.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I have a 1994 Adam for which I paid $1,000, and I also live in south central Virginia. Mine has a manger and tack storage areas. I don't think that one is such a good deal for that price.
> 
> I do like the aluminum Trail-Et, but they don't give a year of manufacture. That last one is also an Adam, but a stock edition. Those things _new_ cost about $3,500.



the last one new, just down the road at a dealer, is $4250.00.........the stock one w/o the divider and being 6'6" tall.....its $3800.00. dealer told me most the trail riders that buy a true horse trailer from him eventually come back and buy the open stock one.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The next trailer I get will be a modified stock. That bar in the back is annoying, even if you don't use the divider. I do however, really like the front escape door in mine. That's a really nifty feature.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

yup, im kinda leaning toward something like the stock one. that post about using it for other things really made me start to think. 

even though its steel. and Joe you are right about steel rusting quick on this type of thing, but i have the ability to do repairs. and i reckon if i dont let it get to far outa hand, a little maintance every couple yrs outa keep it looking decent.

who knows, i can be fickle. esp. when it comes to spending money.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

In my opinion over priced. But in looking at www.horsetrailerworld.com seems to be in line with what they are selling for. As for the top of the doors...they probably just have them off. I never kept mine on.


----------

